# Pensacola Pier July 3, 08



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

Got out there bout 3...

Bunch of good kings early... a good many sharks around though:banghead

Finally got my first ever keeper king... about a 12 lber...hooked several other legal ones.. but they all spit the hook...All on cigs and a krocidile spoon

Tons and tons of undersized fish 6-8 o'clock

Right before dark someone had a hugeee 30+ lb king on...

sharky got it nothin left but the head...

All keeper kings landed were caught on hard tails and cigs


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to go !!! Good Job!!! I would have been out there with you, but my job really cuts into my fishing time:doh


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished from sunlight till about 3:30. Kings were there all day - both keepers and undersized. I finally landed my first of the season also and lost a screamer!! Also hooked a Jack, Black Tip Shark, and a couple other schoolies. Lots of fun when schools of jacks came through and 8 to 10 people were hooked at the same time.
I finally got to meet Obie and Calvin!! Obie, I hope you able to fix that reel! I've never seen one EXPLODE like that!!
Here's some pics of the Jacks and my king (with a little spanish)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!!

i heard about Obie's 306 blowing up... dang Mitchells!


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice pics landlocked, how many king were on the deck while you were there?:takephoto


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats on that first king, bama-peach. 



Looks like you guys had a good day.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Backlash (7/5/2008)*Nice pics landlocked, how many king were on the deck while you were there?:takephoto


I'd have to say I saw at least ten keepers!


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

how were yall fishing those hardtails and cigs


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *SemperFi-sh (7/5/2008)*how were yall fishing those hardtails and cigs


rod and reelhook line swivel leader.

jp 18inch steel leader free lineing baits


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

> *alum maverick (7/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SemperFi-sh (7/5/2008)*how were yall fishing those hardtails and cigs
> ...






what??? no hooks?!?! haha, I kid....thanks for the report


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *SemperFi-sh (7/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *alum maverick (7/5/2008)*
> ...


and a treble hook my fault


----------

